# Beef Street 2



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

This time, it got real.

Long story short.

On cycle run, empty back road. A lad with his lass in car gan past giving me dirty mean look, I shout "u can see me coz u got 4 eyes u mug" n stuck fingers up at him till he was out of sight. Kept gan down road n that lad Gans passed again n stops, rolls window down (while doin that come-here finger thing) n says "keep on your side of road" I shout back "I f*ckin was mate". His lass then throws bottle of pop at me (misses me) I shout " ooooohhh that f*ckin hurt"

They drive off n he does U-Turn, I'm bouncing now. I chuck bike down n walk towards him, he pussies out half way into U-Turn n parks up, i rag my coat off repeatedly shout "u think I'm ****in joking", I put gloves back on coz this beef gan be fun n he drives away before I get to him.

I'm ready all time, just let ur animal take over  some people out there think they big hard men in cars, till ur gan rag him out of it n they run away.


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Let your animal take over, lol

like a little puppy dog mate, desperate to be touched, lol

roll over! Good boy!

Now give him a tummy rub fellas... awwww..... there ya go

how sweet

:axe:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Me and the Mrs were looking for a bloke to bang my mrs whilst I watched but when you got close and we saw the state of you we decided to look elsewhere.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

dannymart said:


> Let your animal take over, lol
> 
> like a little puppy dog mate, desperate to be touched, lol
> 
> ...


 Haha u on glue? He drove away coz he knew that I'm crazy, would of ripped him apart.

Nothing puppy about this big bad dog 

Ur prob on that much tren you would be trying to suck the car off


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Me and the Mrs were looking for a bloke to bang my mrs whilst I watched but when you got close and we saw the state of you we decided to look elsewhere.


 Haha haha I thought so, that's y I was trying to strip haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mong power


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

How old are you . 13 ?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> How old are you . 13 ?


 What was I ment to do? Let da mug think he cn get away with that type of fools play?

Stamp it out. He wnt pull me again.

Ma mong power is a lethal thing


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Mong power


 Mong power = strong power


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

@Sasnak

@Gary29

That @sjacks was a real mug, I really wish I was here when he was.

Iv had an idea, I'll email the f*cking c*nt from his website and call him out.

If he don't respond I'll do good old YouTube call out.

I'll meet him within range of my dodgy buss pass haha

I'll meet that f*cker in any f*cking park he wants.

Gan show him ma mong power haha, gan have him squealling.

Even admin told him to do one. Not having him f*ckin with UK-M members.

That mug in that car has got me geared up for a frisky tumble.

I'll demand the Muppet to come to my hood.

Just hope he wakes up


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Whaatttt thhheeeeee.....


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Ahhh you had ya chance when Jslacks was here but you were nowhere to be seen... coincidence?? I think you saw his pics and bottled it if I'm totally honest.

Its the whole @trey1 going to ferry hill disappearing act all over again.

HOWEVER! A YouTube call out with his name and address would be beneficial proper mug him off till he responds. Don't get ya hopes up for a response from his T-shirt empire though as it didn't even make 6 months before closing down with total unit sales of..... wait for it.... 2!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 lee a youtube call out is only way to show ya pure strength here m8

no pussy email crack, straight to youtube call out, rag the ****in bag to show jacks what you would do when the rage kicked in on big dog lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahhh you had ya chance when Jslacks was here but you were nowhere to be seen... coincidence?? I think you saw his pics and bottled it if I'm totally honest.
> 
> Its the whole @trey1 going to ferry hill disappearing act all over again.
> 
> HOWEVER! A YouTube call out with his name and address would be beneficial proper mug him off till he responds. Don't get ya hopes up for a response from his T-shirt empire though as it didn't even make 6 months before closing down with total unit sales of..... wait for it.... 2!


 agree m8, youtube call out the only way here

@LeeDaLifter dont let us down G, u been a let down in past dont pussy out now big lad


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter sjacks call out better b better than when u called out ISIS


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

is that tren rage? lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You'd disappear up your own arsehole if slap head flexed in front of you and started to gan raj.

You need to show that mug who's boss, he lives his entire life online, so the only way you'll get him to pay you any attention, is to call the c**t out on youtube, maybe put a door through to show him you're not fu**ing aboot n that.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter time to gan raj bro, get on 'da tube' and show jacks who the big dog is


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahhh you had ya chance when Jslacks was here but you were nowhere to be seen... coincidence?? I think you saw his pics and bottled it if I'm totally honest.
> 
> Its the whole @trey1 going to ferry hill disappearing act all over again.
> 
> HOWEVER! A YouTube call out with his name and address would be beneficial proper mug him off till he responds. Don't get ya hopes up for a response from his T-shirt empire though as it didn't even make 6 months before closing down with total unit sales of..... wait for it.... 2!


 He's lucky I was not here, haha 2 sales? He ordered them himself to test if his website worked haha



trey1 said:


> lee a youtube call out is only way to show ya pure strength here m8
> 
> no pussy email crack, straight to youtube call out, rag the ****in bag to show jacks what you would do when the rage kicked in on big dog lee


 Hahaha don't have bag or owt but I'll bounce in a field on YouTube calling him out, have him shaking in fear



trey1 said:


> agree m8, youtube call out the only way here
> 
> @LeeDaLifter dont let us down G, u been a let down in past dont pussy out now big lad


 Trust I'm on it, what's his website?

(The house in his pic looked half built, he cudnt live there, looks like a wreck n that me sayin that his house looks like a wreck



trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter time to gan raj bro, get on 'da tube' and show jacks who the big dog is


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter sjacks call out better b better than when u called out ISIS


 Them sand monkeys where not even bothered by that vid, all tho trump said we nearly wiped them out now so my vid might of scared them


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He's lucky I was not here, haha 2 sales? He ordered them himself to test if his website worked haha
> 
> Hahaha don't have bag or owt but I'll bounce in a field on YouTube calling him out, have him shaking in fear
> 
> ...


 do it in ya kitchen pal

jacks took pics in his kitchen so fire back at him big dog style m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> do it in ya kitchen pal
> 
> jacks took pics in his kitchen so fire back at him big dog style m8


 Trust, he's gan wish he never came on here n chatted sh*t.

I bet he's gan around thinking he's untouchable, mongy freak gan about some b*tch harlot in leather. We dnt need know that, mug, gan eat him n sh*t him out in his favorite park


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Trust, he's gan wish he never came on here n chatted sh*t.
> 
> I bet he's gan around thinking he's untouchable, mongy freak gan about some b*tch harlot in leather. We dnt need know that, mug, gan eat him n sh*t him out in his favorite park


 stop chatting ma G and get on the call out vid :thumb


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> stop chatting ma G and get on the call out vid :thumb


 Hahaha, I need follow protocol - email/ring him n then vid if he's toooooo much of a mug.

I'll get there n he will have cops waiting haha still smash him in front of them tho cz their body cam footage will look good on ma YouTube.

I hope he dnt 'forget' I'm comin


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think you've got the minerals to do a call out vid.

Pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha, I need follow protocol - email/ring him n then vid if he's toooooo much of a mug.
> 
> I'll get there n he will have cops waiting haha still smash him in front of them tho cz their body cam footage will look good on ma YouTube.
> 
> I hope he dnt 'forget' I'm comin


 same old lee droppin his arse

all talk no action, ur still a pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I don't think you've got the minerals to do a call out vid.
> 
> Pussy


 proper bottler is lee always drops his arse when it comes 2 it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> same old lee droppin his arse
> 
> all talk no action, ur still a pussy


 U should come down to watch me rag @sjacks apart



trey1 said:


> proper bottler is lee always drops his arse when it comes 2 it


 I forgot u where coming n ran out of credit, nowt I cud do hahahaha


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U should come down to watch me rag @sjacks apart
> 
> I forgot u where coming n ran out of credit, nowt I cud do hahahaha


 Lee "no uppercuts they hurt too much" da lifter. :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Lee "no uppercuts they hurt too much" da lifter. :lol:


 HAHAHA i forgot that one

and have to wear gloves aswell


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U should come down to watch me rag @sjacks apart
> 
> I forgot u where coming n ran out of credit, nowt I cud do hahahaha


 always say gonna do s**t and always bottle

no call out from lee lads, he proper bottler showin what he really is here


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Lee "no uppercuts they hurt too much" da lifter. :lol:


 Hahaha I dnt wanna be instantly knocked out by uppercut.

I wanna fight not a sleep haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> always say gonna do s**t and always bottle
> 
> no call out from lee lads, he proper bottler showin what he really is here


 Haha haha good old @trey1 trying pressure cook this beef haha.

Chill, it might take a week but he's defo gan be hurting,

I can only imagine a good out come for me, don't fancy @sjacks chances much, if I was him I'd be shaking in my manky white socks


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha haha good old @trey1 trying pressure cook this beef haha.
> 
> Chill, it might take a week but he's defo gan be hurting,
> 
> I can only imagine a good out come for me, don't fancy @sjacks chances much, if I was him I'd be shaking in my manky white socks


 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> HAHAHA i forgot that one
> 
> and have to wear gloves aswell


 For my knuckles, even with gloves they sting, them doors n s**t messing my long term game up


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Haunted_Sausage

guess who is pussyin out of a youtube video m8

AGAIN


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> guess who is pussyin out of a youtube video m8
> 
> AGAIN


 U on glue?

Vid is nothing, you wudnt do a vid of anything. Takes a real man to call out Isis never mind @sjacks he nothing to me. I'll stamp him that much i could send him to Ozzy land


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

I was gan leave it, he left site (aslong as he didn't come back)

But naaaaaa, reading them comments again got me raging.

He said "feed poverty baby in the dark" naaaaaa not having that like.

That f*ckin line is gan get him F*********cked up, matt was right to keep calling him a nonce.

@sjacks went abit far sayin that, I just Cnt let it slide, I need punch his c*nt in.

Honest, I Cnt let that slide, I have to hurt him.

What a f*cking mug, eh?

"In the dark"

I hope that mug wakes up after or I'm f*cked haha (not laughing tho)

Really f*cking p*ssed me off when he said that.

You cn tell he was a mug from start


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

What a load of sh1te


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@trey1 @LeeDaLifter must be wrecking your head logging in and out of each account to reply to yourself :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Plate1 said:


> What a load of sh1te


 How come?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> @trey1 @LeeDaLifter must be wrecking your head logging in and out of each account to reply to yourself :lol:


 Its a real nightmare but worth it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

boring lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> boring lee


 @trey1 come on bro, we know the rulthe.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 come on bro, we know the rulthe.


 dunno what that means hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> dunno what that means hahaha


 Haha sorry typo, 'rules'


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha sorry typo, 'rules'


 f**k off and get on da tube


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> f**k off and get on da tube


 OK. I need link to website so cn take the p*ss out it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I don't think you've got the minerals to do a call out vid.
> 
> Pussy


 I agree, all mouth. Saying he needs to email him first... f**k that! Gan raj lee show him and any other mug out there who the big sea water drinking dog is


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha I dnt wanna be instantly knocked out by uppercut.
> 
> *I wanna fight not a sleep haha*


 We want a fight not a sleep but ffs man.... you could put a glass eye to sleep with all these excuses!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> We want a fight not a sleep but ffs man.... you could put a glass eye to sleep with all these excuses!


 No excuses here, he's p*ssed me off. I call him out, what if he says no?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> No excuses here, he's p*ssed me off. I call him out, what if he says no?


 Then post a turd to him to brush his with or something? I dunno:... stop making excuses and get it done ya fanny!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> No excuses here, he's p*ssed me off. I call him out, what if he says no?


 If he says no he a pussy and u da big dog win m8

alt fit . Com

call out or u r a pussy like him


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> If he says no he a pussy and u da big dog win m8
> 
> alt fit . Com
> 
> call out or u r a pussy like him


 Buzzing cheers n haha gan be some call out.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> If he says no he a pussy and u da big dog win m8
> 
> alt fit . Com
> 
> call out or u r a pussy like him


 Just been on n naaa its not his site, sure it ain't co.UK?


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Just been on n naaa its not his site, sure it ain't co.UK?


 Alt-fit mate it needs that line thing in there


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

More excuses, jacks is making you look a right mug in front of all your Uk-M pals here, had you right off. Laughing his grubby white socks off at you.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Alt-fit mate it needs that line thing in there





trey1 said:


> If he says no he a pussy and u da big dog win m8
> 
> alt fit . Com
> 
> call out or u r a pussy like him





Gary29 said:


> More excuses, jacks is making you look a right mug in front of all your Uk-M pals here, had you right off. Laughing his grubby white socks off at you.


 Haha haha hahaha hahaha hahaha, actual ghost town in there. Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha Cnt help laughing Hahaha haha haha

Journals? Hahaha hahaha hahaha

Waaaaaaaa mate Hahaha haha hahaha not one Hahaha haha hahaha

@trey1

@haunted_bumhole

Hahaha I'm gan have him hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha haha hahaha hahaha hahaha, actual ghost town in there. Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha Cnt help laughing Hahaha haha haha
> 
> Journals? Hahaha hahaha hahaha
> 
> ...


 What the f**k is this

stop been a f**got and call the c**t out

leedaleftistcuck


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> More excuses, jacks is making you look a right mug in front of all your Uk-M pals here, had you right off. Laughing his grubby white socks off at you.


 Wouldnt mind, he hasnt even got to leave the house , could just order a washing machine from his dads shop and slaps will turn up to deliver it, all lees got to do is open the door and give him a slap, job done


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haha haha

@trey1


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wouldnt mind, he hasnt even got to leave the house , could just order a washing machine from his dads shop and slaps will turn up to deliver it, all lees got to do is open the door and give him a slap, job done


 Get him to my door, even easier haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

This sh*t ahhhhhh wooooofff makes me horny.

Wear da lube

Call out on da tube

Coz he is a noob

He will be eating tuna threw a tube

Be lucky if a lass touches his pube


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> This sh*t ahhhhhh wooooofff makes me horny.
> 
> Wear da lube
> 
> ...


 Where's call out video lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Where's call out video lee


 I'll do it tomz, get him on way.

Got an idea to make him s**t his pants


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll do it tomz, get him on way.
> 
> Got an idea to make him s**t his pants


 Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz


 Trust homes, dis street beef


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Trust homes, dis street beef


 Street pussyhole


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Lee has a history of this , all talk , then when called out bottles it ?

Didn't he fail to turn up when called out on here ? :whistling:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

thecoms said:


> Lee has a history of this , all talk , then when called out bottles it ?
> 
> Didn't he fail to turn up when called out on here ? :whistling:


 U on glue?

I forgot he was coming n was busy, he only wanted to knock me out so he could steal my money.

I'll make him cry.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U on glue?
> 
> I forgot he was coming n was busy, he only wanted to knock me out so he could steal my money.
> 
> I'll make him cry.


 Chattin s**t

u challenged anyone on ukm to scrap

i was passing ferryhill on way back from a job after graft

said I'd meet u Cos ur a scruffy spastic c**t all talk

waited for an hour in that shithole ferryhill and u never turned up

said u were on way but phone credit ran out so u went home hahaha

all talk pussy phaggot u are


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Was only gonna slap u round a bit man

wasnt gna steal your dole money or spunk on your face or anything


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Chattin s**t
> 
> u challenged anyone on ukm to scrap
> 
> ...


 Hahahahaha



trey1 said:


> Was only gonna slap u round a bit man
> 
> wasnt gna steal your dole money or spunk on your face or anything


 I would of slapped u for about 30 mins. I'm not on dole, ESA! Doles for bums


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> I would of slapped u for about 30 mins. I'm not on dole, ESA! Doles for bums


 U would never have found them black teeth on the road when I kicked them out u mongo


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Well.... here we are at 21:30 and still no call out video.

To be fair to @LeeDaLifter when you compare the two he is probably pretty scared


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U would never have found them black teeth on the road when I kicked them out u mongo



View attachment 168881


View attachment 168885


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well.... here we are at 21:30 and still no call out video.
> 
> To be fair to @LeeDaLifter when you compare the two he is probably pretty scared
> 
> View attachment 168883


 Naaa nooooo way I just posted that fffffs


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well.... here we are at 21:30 and still no call out video.
> 
> To be fair to @LeeDaLifter when you compare the two he is probably pretty scared
> 
> View attachment 168883


 Call out vid tomz, gan be mint trust


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> View attachment 168881
> 
> 
> View attachment 168885


 f**k me! Your in Sjacks kitchen? I remember the washing machine (still under warranty from Yorkshire's number 1 independent domestic appliance family run company)

the neighbours probably put the chipboard over the windows so they didn't need to see him 'flexin his guns' in front of their kids


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


>


 I'm canny sexy tho, ain't no lyin 'bout dat sh*t homes, u hear?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Naaa nooooo way I just posted that fffffs


 Posted AFTER I did.... fcuks sake lee! Sort yourself out, half of UKM would have posted call out vids at this rate. What's the hold up? Early night before a 12 hour shift tomorrow?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Posted AFTER I did.... fcuks sake lee! Sort yourself out, half of UKM would have posted call out vids at this rate. What's the hold up? Early night before a 12 hour shift tomorrow?


 Can't be sjacks kitchen no x-mas tree.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't be sjacks kitchen no x-mas tree.


 That's very true! Takes up far too much room put back in the 12x12x36" box it came in originally!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> f**k me! Your in Sjacks kitchen? I remember the washing machine (still under warranty from Yorkshire's number 1 independent domestic appliance family run company)
> 
> the neighbours probably put the chipboard over the windows so they didn't need to see him 'flexin his guns' in front of their kids


 Na got put up coz windows got smashed in during tren 10 men rage


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't be sjacks kitchen no x-mas tree.


 That said the tree looked about shoulder height for him? So might have been a desktop tree, prob puts it on top of his computer for all the hardcore software programming he does from the back of his tranny van


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Posted AFTER I did.... fcuks sake lee! Sort yourself out, half of UKM would have posted call out vids at this rate. What's the hold up? Early night before a 12 hour shift tomorrow?


 Trust I was uploading n posted as u did


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I am 99% sure that the little nonce still views this forum! You can tell he is the sort, probably crying over a new Beko tumble drier right now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That said the tree looked about shoulder height for him? So might have been a desktop tree, prob puts it on top of his computer for all the hardcore software programming he does from the back of his tranny van
> 
> View attachment 168889


 All dat ruddy coding, stopped him doing his massive 300kg workout...... When's he's not ill haha. Them virus are big compared to him takes longer to recover


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Trust I was uploading n posted as u did


 Must be your dial up internet connection that made it upload AFTER you had seen my post


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I am 99% sure that the little nonce still views this forum! You can tell he is the sort, probably crying over a new Beko tumble drier right now


 Fact


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Must be your disk up internet connection that made it upload AFTER you had seen my post


 Haha ahhhhhh ffs, naaa I still own it..... Ur alright @horny_Sausage. I still own that I put up first coz needed get ma mong power one


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha ahhhhhh ffs, naaa I still own it..... Ur alright @horny_Sausage. I still own that I put up first coz needed get ma mong power one


 Post up a call out video before I do become the horny sausage and I'll make you my little princess! X


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Fact


 He was horrible to u mate, I'm gan rip him up.

He must of been in a bad place to have attitude like that,bah


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Post up a call out video before I do become the horny sausage and I'll make you my little princess! X


 Haha remember when I kept calling u @haunted_bumhole? haha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He was horrible to u mate, I'm gan rip him up.
> 
> He must of been in a bad place to have attitude like that,bah


 And where were you when the good people of UK-M needed you?? Too busy wanking uncle Dave off (with your ass)

the people need a hero, could it be.... just possibly..... could it be YOU??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha remember when I kept calling u @haunted_bumhole? haha


 No?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He was horrible to u mate, I'm gan rip him up.
> 
> He must of been in a bad place to have attitude like that,bah


 Look at the guys life, every waking day he is in a bad place....


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He was horrible to u mate, I'm gan rip him up.
> 
> He must of been in a bad place to have attitude like that,bah


 Yes he was horrible mate, I'm still not completely over it tbh, but a call out video should help


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well.... here we are at 21:30 and still no call out video.
> 
> To be fair to @LeeDaLifter when you compare the two he is probably pretty scared
> 
> View attachment 168883


 Impressive "T" taper on lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> And where were you when the good people of UK-M needed you?? Too busy wanking uncle Dave off (with your ass)
> 
> the people need a hero, could it be.... just possibly..... could it be YOU??


 I wish I was ffs... Drugs n s**t n I smashed my phone so couldn't remember UK-M password, sorted now.

On 4 Lyf


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Impressive "T" taper on lee


 I'd say it's mainly due to excellent genetics, whereas Sjacks has the whole O shape body going on


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I wish I was ffs... Drugs n s**t n I smashed my phone so couldn't remember UK-M password, sorted now.
> 
> On 4 Lyf


 All I'm hearing are excuses lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Yes he was horrible mate, I'm still not completely over it tbh, but a call out video should help


 It hurt me aswell, Cnt wait till get hold of him.

Haha Yer vid will be good haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'd say it's mainly due to excellent genetics, whereas Sjacks has the whole O shape body going on


 I'm a capital T haha

I'll let my knees do the interaction with his mouth


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Can't be sjacks kitchen no x-mas tree.


 Your massive tho so kudos to u, f*ck him

he's a tiny fat mug, he's nothing, just some speck of sh*t that was unluckily created, I hope he enjoys his dirty harlot grimey sh*t coz no one does, dirty b*stard.

I'm sure he's rotting away somewhere in the same socks, I'll know I'm close cz I'll smell the c*nt first


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Your massive tho so kudos to u, f*ck him
> 
> he's a tiny fat mug, he's nothing, just some speck of sh*t that was unluckily created, I hope he enjoys his dirty harlot grimey sh*t coz no one does, dirty b*stard.
> 
> I'm sure he's rotting away somewhere in the same socks, I'll know I'm close cz I'll smell the c*nt first


 He just really intimidated me bro......


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> He just really intimidated me bro......


 Haha how? Was he wearing stilts?

I might fart on him when I knock him out


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha how? Was he wearing stilts?
> 
> I might fart on him when I knock him out


 It was eyes more than anything, one look into his eyes and I knew he was capable of extreme sexual violence.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> It was eyes more than anything, one look into his eyes and I knew he was capable of extreme sexual violence.
> 
> View attachment 168891


 Has he got black eyes? As in has been punched in face? Or is it just dirty harlot grime?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> It was eyes more than anything, one look into his eyes and I knew he was capable of extreme sexual violence.
> 
> View attachment 168891


 U cn tell instant though, that's the face that ruins lifes


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Hahaha f*ck me

I thought I was tripping seeing his face 3 times in row hahaha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha f*ck me
> 
> I thought I was tripping seeing his face 3 times in row hahaha


 It's all I can see when I close my eyes he haunts my dreams


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> It's all I can see when I close my eyes he haunts my dreams


 We need @trey1 or/and UK-M community to MEME the sh*t out of that pic and flood his hoods Facebook with it.

He's that desperate for human interaction he comes to ur dreams to see u haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

Well well well............

The beast awakens haha, he responded to ma posts!!!

Don't worry tho @Matt6210 its just more fuel for da tube call out.

Hes inviting me over  I'll bring da lube

View attachment 168895


View attachment 168897


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 I replied.

Video reply tomz lads


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

He is watching this forum.

I could still post for abit before ban kicked in,

He had edited my account on that site as ;

"Gan raj on dole, druggzzz were shité"

So he defo listening in on us.

I owe it to whole of UK-M to chin this mug.

Even if he says no I'll still gan for him


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I know I'm milking it but come on, its going down....

Promote da fight.

My juices are flowing like vagina falls, crazy turbulence on dis flight, sjacks will get a fright, when I knock out his light, in da up coming fight. That sh*ts tight coz I get it right all night I'll bring the light.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I know I'm milking it but come on, its going down....
> 
> Promote da fight.
> 
> ...


 Good man lee! Your definitely redeeming yourself here a good video calling him out should put the mug in his place!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm a capital T haha
> 
> I'll let my knees do the interaction with his mouth


 Aye capital t for tosser

wheres video lee? U let urself down AGAIN?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter at least your now choosing your battles wisely. @trey1 would have put your head into orbit but Sjacks is an easy victory for you. If you are prepared to call him out of course


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Is jslacks forum busy by the way? I never bothered looking and certainly don't wanna sign up to see how make a delicious tuna mayo haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

If a call out video doesn't appear today, then I'm putting you in the same bracket as that grubby socked nonce.

Platinum members can have you banned, three votes and you're gone bro.

Time to step up @LeeDaLifter and prove you're not a complete bottle job.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I know I'm milking it but come on, its going down....
> 
> Promote da fight.
> 
> ...


 ashington, thought ferryhill was ya hood


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LEE THIS WAS POSTED A BIT BACK, SUMMIT UR NOT TELLING US?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

trey1 said:


> LEE THIS WAS POSTED A BIT BACK, SUMMIT UR NOT TELLING US?


 That fvcking hair haha reminds me of Heihachi off Tekken.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@LeeDaLifter being used as jacks little bitch, exactly like real life unless Lee steps up and does something about it.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> That fvcking hair haha reminds me of Heihachi off Tekken.


 horns of a horny slaphead haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> @LeeDaLifter being used as jacks little bitch, exactly like real life unless Lee steps up and does something about it.


 true @LeeDaLifter

jacks is showin u up as his little bitch

only a video can turn things round now and show who da big dog is


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> true @LeeDaLifter
> 
> jacks is showin u up as his little bitch
> 
> only a video can turn things round now and show who da big dog is


 If he was to post a video I think I may be able to sleep easy for the first time in months.....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trey1 said:


> true @LeeDaLifter
> 
> jacks is showin u up as his little bitch
> 
> only a video can turn things round now and show who da big dog is


 Even getting beef through his website, fu**ing arse fell out AGAIN! Sort it out Lee, he's taking the piss out of you.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter at least your now choosing your battles wisely. @trey1 would have put your head into orbit but Sjacks is an easy victory for you. If you are prepared to call him out of course


 Sjacks is nothing but a fart in the wind on a windy day



Haunted_Sausage said:


> Is jslacks forum busy by the way? I never bothered looking and certainly don't wanna sign up to see how make a delicious tuna mayo haha


 Haha oh Yer, packed with dust and cobwebs.

He's still doin his BS workout when he's not got flu (viruses are bigger to him)



Gary29 said:


> If a call out video doesn't appear today, then I'm putting you in the same bracket as that grubby socked nonce.
> 
> Platinum members can have you banned, three votes and you're gone bro.
> 
> Time to step up @LeeDaLifter and prove you're not a complete bottle job.


 Haha alil harsh but ok



trey1 said:


> ashington, thought ferryhill was ya hood


 Got burgled so moved back up to Ashy, born in ashy, ferry was just a mistake at end of day still tho.. Bossed it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Even getting beef through his website, fu**ing arse fell out AGAIN! Sort it out Lee, he's taking the piss out of you.


 Haha his words are Scarey.

I proper hope he comes for me, gan stamp him about.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha his words are Scarey.
> 
> I proper hope he comes for me, gan stamp him about.


 LeeDaBottlejob.

The only thing that's gonna make him stop laughing at you is a call out video, show him you're not fu**ing about. I bet he's ganning aboot toon telling all his autastic buddies how much of a bottle job you are.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> LeeDaBottlejob.
> 
> The only thing that's gonna make him stop laughing at you is a call out video, show him you're not fu**ing about. I bet he's ganning aboot toon telling all his autastic buddies how much of a bottle job you are.


 His 'autastic' range is offensive.

Who would gan around in that sh*t with "Born 2 meme" on?

Where he get his designs from? A bin?

Hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Sjacks is nothing but a fart in the wind on a windy day
> 
> Haha oh Yer, packed with dust and cobwebs.
> 
> ...


 Hope u smashed f**k out of doors in ya new gaff to feel at home m8

if not get that on the call out video show jacks not to f**k with big dog lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I am 99% sure that the little nonce still views this forum! You can tell he is the sort, probably crying over a new Beko tumble drier right now


 Can tell you 100% his pervy eyes still gaze at dis site.

He Gans onto UK-M n dreams of getting big, he's jealous.

I duno who's worse Sjacks or Glitter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Hope u smashed f**k out of doors in ya new gaff to feel at home m8
> 
> if not get that on the call out video show jacks not to f**k with big dog lee


 I still have mixed emotions towards doors.

Haha, don't worry, he will be telling all dem harlots dat he can't meet them in the park coz LeeDaF*ckin AnimalLifter is waiting there.

I'll be honest, are all door handles universal height? Coz door handles tend to be up to my hips, that means quick blowy off sjacks before fight haha


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Sjacks is gan need see physiotherapist after iv had him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

dinner time now and still no video, f**k sake ur livin up 2 your rep as a pure bottle job

sjacks would probs chin u with a ragin uppercut straight to da lifters chops

am disappointed but not suprised u havent called him out proply

same old lee always pussying


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> dinner time now and still no video, f**k sake ur livin up 2 your rep as a pure bottle job
> 
> ...


 Chill @trey1 its still morning to me, not even on my second cuppa yet (had shake tho)

All y'all are gan be buzzin later hahaha.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Chill @trey1 its still morning to me, not even on my second cuppa yet (had shake tho)
> 
> All y'all are gan be buzzin later hahaha.


 believe it when i see it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> believe it when i see it


 U wanna know something strange?

On his site he only edited the nonny posts, left then other ones so I think I touched a nerve with him.

@trey1 what u do for gym/training?

Ur old profile pic was of you winning a fight, so u just box n that?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wanna know something strange?
> 
> On his site he only edited the nonny posts, left then other ones so I think I touched a nerve with him.
> 
> ...


 lift 2 x week box 2 x week, dont fight tho just train/spar for laugh and stay fit m8

nowt special lol

ps that werent me that was BJS winning fight m8

*shaggin and fightin pal*


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> lift 2 x week box 2 x week, dont fight tho just train/spar for laugh and stay fit m8
> 
> nowt special lol
> 
> ps that werent me that was BJS winning fight m8


 Still good tho, what you lifting?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Still good tho, what you lifting?


 weights m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> weights m8


 I'm gan have workout, food n get vid done. Haha gan be mint as f*ck

That Sjacks dnt understand who he's f*cking with. Gan tear him up on da tubular.

Haha,

"Beef is when you need two Ghats to go to sleep

Beef is when I see you, guaranteed to be in ICU"

Biggy - Whats beef


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm gan have workout, food n get vid done. Haha gan be mint as f*ck
> 
> That Sjacks dnt understand who he's f*cking with. Gan tear him up on da tubular.
> 
> ...


 Come back when you've found your bollocks. Bottle job.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm gan have workout, food n get vid done. Haha gan be mint as f*ck
> 
> That Sjacks dnt understand who he's f*cking with. Gan tear him up on da tubular.
> 
> ...


 ya all talk man, u wont make vid ur 2 pussy, jacks got u running scared bro

all the boys will be let down

poor @Matt6210 wont b able to sleep at night knowin u dropped ya arse to sjacks


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> ya all talk man, u wont make vid ur 2 pussy, jacks got u running scared bro
> 
> all the boys will be let down
> 
> poor @Matt6210 wont b able to sleep at night knowin u dropped ya arse to sjacks


 Uploaded


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@Matt6210 u can sleep now mate haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uploaded


 @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @Haunted_Sausage


 Don't know how to feel after watching that video wow :jaw: :axe:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

babyarm said:


> Don't know how to feel after watching that video wow :jaw: :axe:


 Hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

babyarm said:


> Don't know how to feel after watching that video wow :jaw: :axe:


 If he don't respond to that call out, by UK-M law, I have to make on last attempt then if still no response I win


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If he don't respond to that call out, by UK-M law, I have to make on last attempt then if still no response I win


 you'll be lucky if he understands any of it let alone responds to it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you'll be lucky if he understands any of it let alone responds to it


 Hahaha, he will get the drift of my intentions


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uploaded


 U know what lee. Respect


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Could done with some fight moves like last one tho m8, scare the c**t

wheres ya bag gone


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Send 'SJ Slacks' a link now, and see if his arse falls out :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uploaded


 Never change mate :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Could done with some fight moves like last one tho m8, scare the c**t
> 
> wheres ya bag gone


 It was soaking after burglery so left it there n haha don't worry, I'll starting doin yoga so cn kick him in head haha



Gary29 said:


> Send 'SJ Slacks' a link now, and see if his arse falls out :lol:


 He defo be sh*ting bricks now



Cypionate said:


> Never change mate :lol:


 Hahaha.

It was preworkout so looked like a rake haha


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes Lee!! :thumb


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Send 'SJ Slacks' a link now, and see if his arse falls out :lol:


 Hahaha SJ Slacks haha haha

Keeping getting SJacks mixed up


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

babyarm said:


> Don't know how to feel after watching that video wow :jaw: :axe:


 You shouldn't use that " :jaw: " unless your lookin threw @anna1 log


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

I knew there was a reason I joined this forum.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter looks like you've put some right size on! Must be them sets n reps x


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter looks like you've put some right size on! Must be them sets n reps x


 Hahaha I try mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

@Gary29

Let's be real, I ain't no pussy, there ain't no pussy in that vid/call out. I was level headed.

That's genuine Lifter right there haha, its on now, its upto SJ Slaxes now.

@Gary29, did u send him link? Haha u should do it asap, he proberly blocked my emails by now ?

I challenge that fool to anything legal n no **** haha

Hahaha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uploaded


 That would strike the fear of god into anyone surely.....


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> That would strike the fear of god into anyone surely.....


 If it was living in your attic, definitely


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> If it was living in your attic, definitely


 Haha you wouldn't want something like that popped out your loft hatch


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> That would strike the fear of god into anyone surely.....


 I hope it let's Sjacks know that it can get real, real quick.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee I reckon daily call outs of s j slacks is what u need to do pal


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee I reckon daily call outs of s j slacks is what u need to do pal


 Call outs on people that will come at me? Not just SJackie_chan.

Next there's beef on UK-M don't worry, Big Lee 'ere to save day :rage:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Call outs on people that will come at me? Not just SJackie_chan.
> 
> Next there's beef on UK-M don't worry, Big Lee 'ere to save day :rage:


 S j slacks has 3 accounts m8

he is gcmax

and Legobody

probs best call all the cu**s out to make sure no doubt m8


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't sent him anything, I don't want to increase traffic to his webshite, I thought you were sending him the link to ruffle his feathers?

SJ slacks, you triggered bro?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> S j slacks has 3 accounts m8
> 
> he is gcmax
> 
> ...


 Hahaha I'll email him like to [email protected]

Im sure hes blocked me thouh



Gary29 said:


> I haven't sent him anything, I don't want to increase traffic to his webshite, I thought you were sending him the link to ruffle his feathers?
> 
> SJ slacks, you triggered bro?


 Haha he's moving to Africa now to escape this haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> I haven't sent him anything, I don't want to increase traffic to his webshite, I thought you were sending him the link to ruffle his feathers?
> 
> SJ slacks, you triggered bro?


 Electronically sent him texted message.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Lee I reckon daily call outs of s j slacks is what u need to do pal


 Ahhh yeh proper just taunt him and upload to his local Facebook pages. Like items for sale in Wakefield etc

that way he can't ignore you forever everyone will see he is a pussy n you've made him your bitch


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Only flicked through the lee video but few questions and observations

why are you in the loft?

Was the visqueen hanging behind you contain your cannabis farm?

fake Geordie

slightly more handsome without the glasses


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Only flicked through the lee video but few questions and observations
> 
> why are you in the loft?
> 
> ...


 Fake Geordie? My accent tamed alil in london but it comes back hard when I'm getting excited


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Only flicked through the lee video but few questions and observations
> 
> why are you in the loft?
> 
> ...


 In loft coz sj slacks is Scarey Mary


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Fake Geordie? My accent tamed alil in london but it comes back hard when I'm getting excited


 Haha could tell it has been diluted somewhere along line.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Haha could tell it has been diluted somewhere along line.


 Think it's just his brain damage m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Electronically sent him texted message.
> 
> View attachment 168923


 Did s j shlacks reply m8?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahhh yeh proper just taunt him and upload to his local Facebook pages. Like items for sale in Wakefield etc
> 
> that way he can't ignore you forever everyone will see he is a pussy n you've made him your bitch


 He Wil get the coppers on me  I'll get bummed in jail, I have a feeling :'(

Hahaha serious though I'm not that bad at fighting, Im insane at blocking.

I'm like a ninja, for reals no lie, I'll ninja him all over. I'm not trained in any fighting style, did one karate lesson when I was a kid, didn't even get a belt haha but trust me, 1v1 - 2v1 - 3v1 I'm kush.

Only got one weakness n I'm not saying coz SJ Slaxs be watching :withstupid:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Only got one weakness n I'm not saying coz SJ Slaxs be watching :withstupid:


 Kryptonite?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Think it's just his brain damage m8


 You won't be far wrong there haha



trey1 said:


> Did s j shlacks reply m8?


 Na nowt, f*cking mug.

Wait till he gets back from the youth club, scoping out harlots


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Kryptonite?


 Hahahahaha Yer!!!

:beer1:

I don't think he could get hold of any though so should be fine haha


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uploaded


 Oh Heck, you are mad as toast

Made me chuckle, with you grow tent in the loft


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

GTT said:


> Oh Heck, you are mad as toast
> 
> *Made me chuckle, with you grow tent in the loft*
> 
> View attachment 168969


 Surprised you noticed it  haha

Its ma  ....... Hahahahaha when you made post about u rolling your eyes hahaha Gold, hahaha lost ur eyes hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

I know why SJ Slacks ain't responded....

As soon as he seen vid, he sh*t himself to death


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Electronically sent him texted message.
> 
> View attachment 168923


 He's called you a mong! Of my god he is still mugging you off even through his website haha sounds like ya call out vid didn't intimidate him at all?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Looks more like Sjacks sex doll? :/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks more like Sjacks sex doll? :/


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He's called you a mong! Of my god he is still mugging you off even through his website haha sounds like ya call out vid didn't intimidate him at all?


 i think lee mugged himself off when he made a video of himself hiding in his loft saying his bus pass wouldnt take him as far as wakefield.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i think lee mugged himself off when he made a video of himself hiding in his loft saying his bus pass wouldnt take him as far as wakefield.


 I have to admit I think this video was lacking. @LeeDaLifter hiding in ya loft and not even ragging owt about? You let me down, no wonder Sjacks is mugging you off


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I have to admit I think this video was lacking. @LeeDaLifter hiding in ya loft and not even ragging owt about? You let me down, no wonder Sjacks is mugging you off


 shouldve posted a video of himself smashing up a washing machine and showing no mercy, that would've got his attention.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> shouldve posted a video of himself smashing up a washing machine and showing no mercy, that would've got his attention.


 Exactly! @LeeDaLifter Sjacks has a thing for white goods, he spends his days delivering them. Smash one up to show him YOUR the big dog round here. Video it then post it to bells domestics Facebook page. That would be mint, I know your better than the weak call out video you made.

i believe in you! We all do, look how many people was tagging you when slacks was on the scene? Poor @Matt6210 was genuinely scared, by all accounts he has only just started being able to sleep without barricading his doors shut at night cuz we know you have our backs on here. Do it for me, do it for sausage


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Exactly! @LeeDaLifter Sjacks has a thing for white goods, he spends his days delivering them. Smash one up to show him YOUR the big dog round here. Video it then post it to bells domestics Facebook page. That would be mint, I know your better than the weak call out video you made.
> 
> i believe in you! We all do, look how many people was tagging you when slacks was on the scene? Poor @Matt6210 was genuinely scared, by all accounts he has only just started being able to sleep without barricading his doors shut at night cuz we know you have our backs on here. Do it for me, do it for sausage


 Yeah it would mean a lot to me @LeeDaLifter, I've been having awful reoccurring dreams where I'm a 6 year old school girl in Wakefield and schools just finished and I have to make it home without him catching me in his white van, I don't want to go into to much detail but the dreams are pretty graphic and don't end nicely.

hopefully a video like @Haunted_Sausage has suggested will help me put a close to what's been a troubling chapter of my life.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it would mean a lot to me @LeeDaLifter, I've been having awful reoccurring dreams where I'm a 6 year old school girl in Wakefield and schools just finished and I have to make it home without him catching me in his white van, I don't want to go into to much detail but the dreams are pretty graphic and don't end nicely.
> 
> hopefully a video like @Haunted_Sausage has suggested will help me put a close to what's been a troubling chapter of my life.


 We're all here for you mate, soon he won't be able to hurt you. I believe in @LeeDaLifterhe's a man of his word and will keep us safe.

I must admit I feel better knowing he's about.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> We're all here for you mate, soon he won't be able to hurt you. I believe in @LeeDaLifterhe's a man of his word and will keep us safe.
> 
> I must admit I feel better knowing he's about.


 @LeeDaLifter if you have access to a motor vehicle crashing in into a washing machine or something of that nature would really show him what your capable of.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @LeeDaLifter if you have access to a motor vehicle crashing in into a washing machine or something of that nature would really show him what your capable of.


 Only a bicycle but I cud get creative with that


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @LeeDaLifter if you have access to a motor vehicle crashing in into a washing machine or something of that nature would really show him what your capable of.


 I think he only has a bicycle, maybe he could use that instead.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Only a bicycle but I cud get creative with that


 Even a bike would be decent! Proper charge at it, ot even better! Jousting on s bike! Get a mop or something and skewer the s**t out of it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I think he only has a bicycle, maybe he could use that instead.


 Now we're hetyonh somewhere lads!

Ohhhh man! Can't wait for the vid, Sjacks will probably have a heart attack or slip into a coma just seeing a washing machine getting brayed in by the big dog


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Only a bicycle but I cud get creative with that


 Bro that's one of my favourite ever posts, genuinely tickled me a lot, proper laughed out loud.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@LeeDaLifter nick a car and drive it into sjacks house


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @LeeDaLifter ride your Rayleigh chopper into sjacks house


 Good idea


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

See lee has just the right blend of martial arts skill, tenacity, rage and mong strength all held together with a generous dose of craziness!

No one can predict what's coming let alone slacks! So it's good, seeing a washing machine being ragged about or smashed into on a push bike just shows how mental @LeeDaLifter can get when he is gannin raj.

A video like that.... well... it goes without saying "LEGENDARY"


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> See lee has just the right blend of martial arts skill, tenacity, rage and mong strength all held together with a generous dose of craziness!
> 
> No one can predict what's coming let alone slacks! So it's good, seeing a washing machine being ragged about or smashed into on a push bike just shows how mental @LeeDaLifter can get when he is gannin raj.
> 
> A video like that.... well... it goes without saying "LEGENDARY"


 I'm predicting a game changing video don't know about you bro....


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> See lee has just the right blend of martial arts skill, tenacity, rage and mong strength all held together with a generous dose of craziness!
> 
> No one can predict what's coming let alone slacks! So it's good, seeing a washing machine being ragged about or smashed into on a push bike just shows how mental @LeeDaLifter can get when he is gannin raj.
> 
> A video like that.... well... it goes without saying "LEGENDARY"





Matt6210 said:


> I'm predicting a game changing video don't know about you bro....


 I'm predicting an unknown out come, my energy is channeled from primal animal.

I will say that what ever happens I believe inner Lifter will pull me up n give me strength to ninja kick n chop a washer apart. I might bench one all I'm thinking about is how to make SJay Jaxs disappearance believable


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm predicting a game changing video don't know about you bro....


 I expect nothing less, the people of UKM expect nothing less!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm predicting an unknown out come, my energy is channeled from primal animal.
> 
> I will say that what ever happens I believe inner Lifter will pull me up n give me strength to ninja kick n chop a washer apart. I might bench one all I'm thinking about is how to make SJay Jaxs disappearance believable


 You need to smash one up then bench what's left of it!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> See lee has just the right blend of martial arts skill, tenacity, rage and mong strength all held together with a generous dose of craziness!
> 
> No one can predict what's coming let alone slacks! So it's good, seeing a washing machine being ragged about or smashed into on a push bike just shows how mental @LeeDaLifter can get when he is gannin raj.
> 
> A video like that.... well... it goes without saying "LEGENDARY"


 There was a old pic of lee on a bike on here lol

@LeeDaLifter smashing a washer up is a good call, sj slax will be shitting in his piss stained kegs

more important tho is u keep the ukm lads feeling safe, and u will go down in ukm history as a ****in hero m8

dont even need a bike if it's hard work 4 u, could just kick f**k out ya washer punch headbutts pure martial arts s**t. Bike is best like but do what u can

bet ya landlord is a right c**t anyway, U could teach both the cu**s a lesson with 1 video m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> There was a old pic of lee on a bike on here lol
> 
> @LeeDaLifter smashing a washer up is a good call, sj slax will be shitting in his piss stained kegs
> 
> ...


 I didn't even think of the landlord! Lee showed his last one exactly why he should have had insurance that's for sure!

He is so close to becoming UKM royalty.... I'd say he just a few GOOD videos away wouldn't you?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I didn't even think of the landlord! Lee showed his last one exactly why he should have had insurance that's for sure!
> 
> He is so close to becoming UKM royalty.... I'd say he just a few GOOD videos away wouldn't you?


 Defo pal, I reckon a good video of him smashing f**k out his washer and gan raj on the bits of it, ideally crashing his bike into it full tick... followed up by another couple of solid efforts of gan raj to strike fear into sj slack, and he's king of ukm forever!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Defo pal, I reckon a good video of him smashing f**k out his washer and gan raj on the bits of it, ideally crashing his bike into it full tick... followed up by another couple of solid efforts of gan raj to strike fear into sj slack, and he's king of ukm forever!


 With is being platinum members if enough voted he would get diamond status wouldn't he?? Not seen anyone who's been diamond for years!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> With is being platinum members if enough voted he would get diamond status wouldn't he?? Not seen anyone who's been diamond for years!


 Diamond or maybe he could be a honorary mod! He could control ukm!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Diamond or maybe he could be a honorary mod! He could control ukm!!


 I didn't think of that! I'd vote for him

as an honorary mod he could link his YouTube channel aswell with the call out vids n start making some bare cash


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 169007


 Wait a fu**ing minute!!! There's an Xmas tree up!? He must be In Sjacks gaff!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Wait a fu**ing minute!!! There's an Xmas tree up!? He must be In Sjacks gaff!


 Maybe washing sj slacks shite off his cock?!

@LeeDaLifter what the f**k r u sj slacks? Or are you m8s with him?

summit off here

u stringing all us along when really it's fake and ur sj slacks friend?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Maybe washing sj slacks shite off his cock?!
> 
> @LeeDaLifter what the f**k r u sj slacks? Or are you m8s with him?
> 
> ...


 Do you reckon they are? I mean you got that vid of them grinding up against each other so something must be going on


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Do you reckon they are? I mean you got that vid of them grinding up against each other so something must be going on


 Think he's taking piss out of all of us m8

him and sj slacks are best buds all along no wonder lee was nowhere to be seen when sj slacks was here and ppl were calling lee out to start on sj slacks! Makes sense now

only way to prove this isn't the case would be to gan raj and smash f**k out his washer to show sj slacks what will happen to him, u reckon? Ideally with bike and Kung fu maybe a weapon or two?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Think he's taking piss out of all of us m8
> 
> him and sj slacks are best buds all along no wonder lee was nowhere to be seen when sj slacks was here and ppl were calling lee out to start on sj slacks! Makes sense now
> 
> only way to prove this isn't the case would be to gan raj and smash f**k out his washer to show sj slacks what will happen to him, u reckon? Ideally with bike and Kung fu maybe a weapon or two?


 Well... it would certainly prove tht they aren't best buds/lovers that's for sure. White goods love runs deep in Sjacks blood. IF lee could smash some up it would prove there are no ties between them both.

But truthfully, now it's all been laid out like it has it does seem very suspicious!

I thoufht @LeeDaLifter was better than this..., what a let down


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well... it would certainly prove tht they aren't best buds/lovers that's for sure. White goods love runs deep in Sjacks blood. IF lee could smash some up it would prove there are no ties between them both.
> 
> But truthfully, now it's all been laid out like it has it does seem very suspicious!
> 
> I thoufht @LeeDaLifter was better than this..., what a let down


 I think the whole forum feels let down m8

we thought we had a nice lad, pure hard nut, someone to finally stand up to sj slacks once n for all

but instead we been played, him and sjlacks are in it together

....unless a washer or microwave or something gets smashed 2 f**k in YouTube vid from lee to prove he is genuine here!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

u gone quiet now u been rumbled u fake c**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> u gone quiet now u been rumbled u fake c**t


 Totally busted! What a phaggot!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Totally busted! What a phaggot!


 Proper pussy!

all that mentalness made up, he just a normal c**t really with some sick stuff he likes like his bro sj slacks


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Proper pussy!
> 
> all that mentalness made up, he just a normal c**t really with some sick stuff he likes like his bro sj slacks


 No! It can't be true! @LeeDaLifter where are you?? Tell me this is not true!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No! It can't be true! @LeeDaLifter where are you?? Tell me this is not true!!


 He's out in the street driving a f**ked old bike into a washing machine, he don't have no data outside.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> He's out in the street driving a f**ked old bike into a washing machine, he don't have no data outside.


 I hope that is the case! I don't want to believe him and Sjacks are a couple of whatever but with all the evidence laid out like it is.... it's jist hard to know what to believe!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> He's out in the street driving a f**ked old bike into a washing machine, he don't have no data outside.





Haunted_Sausage said:


> I hope that is the case! I don't want to believe him and Sjacks are a couple of whatever but with all the evidence laid out like it is.... it's jist hard to know what to believe!


 Hahaha I really hope so

watch the c**t come back with a video


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I know what your saying, fine martial arts coupled with sheer mong strength and rage.
> 
> All incan say is I'm glad he's on our side now!





trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> u gone quiet now u been rumbled u fake c**t





Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well... it would certainly prove tht they aren't best buds/lovers that's for sure. White goods love runs deep in Sjacks blood. IF lee could smash some up it would prove there are no ties between them both.
> 
> But truthfully, now it's all been laid out like it has it does seem very suspicious!
> 
> I thoufht @LeeDaLifter was better than this..., what a let down





Haunted_Sausage said:


> Totally busted! What a phaggot!





trey1 said:


> Proper pussy!
> 
> all that mentalness made up, he just a normal c**t really with some sick stuff he likes like his bro sj slacks





Haunted_Sausage said:


> No! It can't be true! @LeeDaLifter where are you?? Tell me this is not true!!





Matt6210 said:


> He's out in the street driving a f**ked old bike into a washing machine, he don't have no data outside.


 Haha chill I was on cycle run looking for SJ sacks. Haha

I'll do another call out tomz, Cnt get a washer but ill improvise with something haha. Cnt believe he's not responding


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haha gone for like 4 hours lookin for SJ jacks n I'm the pussy?

Where's his vids of him being hard as f*ck?

All I can say is, so far, I'm real beef  not these pussies chatting donkey monkey poo, I pull threw.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lee are you a highly desirable male among the local females?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henda83 said:


> Lee are you a highly desirable male among the local females?


 He's Dripping In pussy bro


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> He's Dripping In pussy bro


 Haha that I don't doubt mate he's quite the catch


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Lee are you a highly desirable male among the local females?


 I'd like to think so


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> He's Dripping In pussy bro


 Hahaha



Henda83 said:


> Haha that I don't doubt mate he's quite the catch


 I am quite a catch, chilled nice lad n harder than SJ Jacks socks


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

Gan smash SJ Slax


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> He's out in the street driving a f**ked old bike into a washing machine, he don't have no data outside.


 What you driving about in like? Haha

A Ferrari?

I have most data on payday

I have most everything on payday


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> Gan smash SJ Slax


 Ain't worked on my triceps there, makes my arm look horrid.

I'll sort it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

Haha Iv used up all my reactions on this laughing at you two freaking out coz Da Big Lifter weren't around coz I had priorities to attend to.

Don't let me down or I'll come down and make you frown.

Coz am from outta town

That SJ Kacks is a f*cking clown

I'll tie him to a tree

N make him take it properly

I own him like property

He didn't even start on me

But he dis ma UK-M crew

Now I think he stinks of poo

Let's get him to a tree

I'll even do it for free

Smash him with my knee....... Coz he onli 5ft3

BOOM ....Hell y'all, I'll let the dust settle


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> Gan smash SJ Slax


 That embrace and kiss at the end lol


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Eagerly awaiting this call out video....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> Gan smash SJ Slax


 Alan1 wishes he was that punch bag at the end @anna1 what you saying?

Would you smoke da liftas bifta?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lee, when he is hitting the punch bag reminds me of this:-


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Alan1 wishes he was that punch bag at the end @anna1 what you saying?
> 
> Would you smoke da liftas bifta?


 Rrrrrraaaarrrr some raw power there


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Lee, when he is hitting the punch bag reminds me of this:-


 like a young george foreman


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Rrrrrraaaarrrr some raw power there


 @LeeDaLifter you're making all the women frothy around here lad.

Need to step up your game and gan raj on another call out video today, go loco on a washing machine or a microwave, you'll have your pick of the women, all eating oot of your gammy hand.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


>


 What chance does a drawf have against that?

Haha not much chance


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> Lee, when he is hitting the punch bag reminds me of this:-


 I trained foreman, you can see me in background.



anna1 said:


> Rrrrrraaaarrrr some raw power there


 I'm all raw power, iv smashed that bag off its chains**



Gary29 said:


> @LeeDaLifter you're making all the women frothy around here lad.
> 
> Need to step up your game and gan raj on another call out video today, go loco on a washing machine or a microwave, you'll have your pick of the women, all eating oot of your gammy hand.


 Hahaha gammy hand hahaha nowt gammy about me.

SJ Saxz is only gammy c*nt I know/heard of.

I had an amazing idea....... Y"all wanna see some my Jacki chan sh*t n I wanna show my UK-M FAM. I'm gan ask someone if they will 'gan for me' on camera so I cn demonstrate my blocks n take downs.

I might have that opportunity today )

** for real I did, had to put it back up n tie chains up so don't rattle apart


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I trained foreman, you can see me in background.
> 
> I'm all raw power, iv smashed that bag off its chains**
> 
> ...


 yes fam

better not be winding us up again m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> yes fam
> 
> better not be winding us up again m8


 Hahaha you biggest wind up on here.

Ma UK-M FAM

I am da man

SJ Jack's is average height in Japan

I don't give a f*ck, I'll video someone tryin their best to knock out da lifta n steal his bifta. Haha I'll ask that lad if he will gan at me on camera, hope he does like coz much better than bouncing a washing machine all way to Wakefield


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha you biggest wind up on here.
> 
> Ma UK-M FAM
> 
> ...


 which lad?

get him to gan for u, you can show ya block and counter skills m8

then gan 2's up on some electricals, both you gan raj on washer or microwave or summit


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

SJ Slacks will definitely get triggered if he sees two handy lads gan raj on some random white goods.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> which lad?
> 
> get him to gan for u, you can show ya block and counter skills m8
> 
> then gan 2's up on some electricals, both you gan raj on washer or microwave or summit


 @LeeDaLifter yeh that would be mint! Show us ya blocks and counters then BOTH of you rag some white goods apart! Look sick on vid that would... @anna1 will be frothing at the gash seeing that


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> which lad?
> 
> get him to gan for u, you can show ya block and counter skills m8
> 
> then gan 2's up on some electricals, both you gan raj on washer or microwave or summit


 Hahaha, a lad who claims he's stronger than me but last few times iv sparrred him he went flying, "tripping over" his bullshit.

When I punch people they cry.

Y'all must think I Cnt fight or something, chuck Norris publicly declines invitations coz he knows, if SJ jacks wants to stay alive he better be hiding


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter yeh that would be mint! Show us ya blocks and counters then BOTH of you rag some white goods apart! Look sick on vid that would... @anna1 will be frothing at the gash seeing that


 @LeeDaLifter u kno what u need to do


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha, a lad who claims he's stronger than me but last few times iv sparrred him he went flying, "tripping over" his bullshit.
> 
> When I punch people they cry.
> 
> Y'all must think I Cnt fight or something, chuck Norris publicly declines invitations coz he knows, if SJ jacks wants to stay alive he better be hiding


 sj slacks is taking piss out u m8, get that lad to 2 spar with show ur kung fu s**t off

then both u gan raj on a washer/oven/microwave/telly/fridge or whateva, strike fear into sjslaks heart

big dog ting


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> SJ Slacks will definitely get triggered if he sees two handy lads gan raj on some random white goods.


 I'll get hold of white goods, I'll spot one chucked out n I'll vid myself kicking the donkey poo out of it n hand the DVD of it to SJ JLAXKs


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll get hold of white goods, I'll spot one chucked out n I'll vid myself kicking the donkey poo out of it n hand the DVD of it to SJ JLAXKs


 i see lots of words but no ****in videos

dont bottle AGAIN


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll get hold of white goods, I'll spot one chucked out n I'll vid myself kicking the donkey poo out of it n hand the DVD of it to SJ JLAXKs


 That poem you just made make a video rapping it, that should keep us going till you make a proper video.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll get hold of white goods, I'll spot one chucked out n I'll vid myself kicking the donkey poo out of it n hand the DVD of it to SJ JLAXKs


 There is a knackered fridge freezer outside my house if you can get it from bedlington mate haha even the scrap man don't want the ****er


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> sj slacks is taking piss out u m8, get that lad to 2 spar with show ur kung fu s**t off
> 
> then both u gan raj on a washer/oven/microwave/telly/fridge or whateva, strike fear into sjslaks heart
> 
> big dog ting


 I'm Da Big Don Aroond here mate haha

Hahahaha big skinny fat mong Don hahaha

Still rip da Sjaxz apart, still gan hurt him to his core by showing him what happens to his white goods if he dnt respond to direct call out. Its like he's scared????


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henda83 said:


> There is a knackered fridge freezer outside my house if you can get it from bedlington mate haha even the scrap man don't want the ****er


 Think he will struggle on his bike tbh mate...


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> There is a knackered fridge freezer outside my house if you can get it from bedlington mate haha even the scrap man don't want the ****er


 Scarpmen dnt want that fridge like hospital won't know what to with SJjacks hahaha.

Beddy? Abit far for me gan but ur hench so you carry it to me hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> That poem you just made make a video rapping it, that should keep us going till you make a proper video.


 Haha I had a feeling someone was gan want me to rap it out like biggy n 2 PAC.

Na I Cnt do video rap cz spontaneous


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> i see lots of words but no ****in videos
> 
> dont bottle AGAIN


 I always pull threw, your da big bottler, I ain't seen you do vid of ur mong power hahaha


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Think he will struggle on his bike tbh mate...


 Haha true mate could perhaps tow it using a skateboard ?



LeeDaLifter said:


> Scarpmen dnt want that fridge like hospital won't know what to with SJjacks hahaha.
> 
> Beddy? Abit far for me gan but ur hench so you carry it to me hahaha


 Haha I'm not allowed in the local tip with me tipper van so stuck with it will drop it off Saturday if you want it mate as pricing job in pegswood


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> There is a knackered fridge freezer outside my house if you can get it from bedlington mate haha even the scrap man don't want the ****er


 @LeeDaLifter

bike to bedlington, then henda can video you gan raj on the fridge freezer outside his gaff


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I always pull threw, your da big bottler, I ain't seen you do vid of ur mong power hahaha


 i dont have mong power m8

i just turn up to lee da liftas hood and make him hide in his gaff shitting pants lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha true mate could perhaps tow it using a skateboard ?
> 
> Haha I'm not allowed in the local tip with me tipper van so stuck with it will drop it off Saturday if you want it mate as pricing job in pegswood


 If @trey1 can contain his juices till Saturday then drop the c*ntin thing to me so I can raj it apart!!! Hahaha

Omg, this fridge will come to a bad end.

Still got copper in? Or them mugs chopped black bit out?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> i dont have mong power m8
> 
> i just turn up to lee da liftas hood and make him hide in his gaff shitting pants lol


 Haha I ran out of 'reactions' again haha.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If @trey1 can contain his juices till Saturday then drop the c*ntin thing to me so I can raj it apart!!! Hahaha
> 
> Omg, this fridge will come to a bad end.
> 
> Still got copper in? Or them mugs chopped black bit out?


 It's as it was when I took it out house mate so should still have copper in it, will definitely drop it off sat if you want it for the video mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If @trey1 can contain his juices till Saturday then drop the c*ntin thing to me so I can raj it apart!!! Hahaha
> 
> Omg, this fridge will come to a bad end.
> 
> Still got copper in? Or them mugs chopped black bit out?


 that will b worth the wait m8

we need some call outs and fighting videos or maybe some rap videos like some1 mentioned

MC LEE on the M.I.C.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


>


 I'm horny now.

That but with my gammy hands


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> It's as it was when I took it out mate so should still have copper in it, will definitely drop it off sat if you want it for the video mate


 sounds like win win here

you get rid of ya scrap fridge

and lee gets to scrap with a fridge


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skip to 1min in, this is what would happen to dalifter


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm horny now.
> 
> That but with my gammy hands


 maybe you could jizz on the fridge

show sj slacks what youll do to him


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> bike to bedlington, then henda can video you gan raj on the fridge freezer outside his gaff


 Haha I've already just been served some anti social protection s**t for my collection of building materials in my front garden as awesome as that would be I doubt it would go down well


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> It's as it was when I took it out mate so should still have copper in it, will definitely drop it off sat if you want it for the video mate


 Don't matter about copper anyway, this is beef to settle. Fridge is gan be f******cked up, hope I dnt get rozzers on me "there's a crazy man attacking fridge shouting racism's"

Haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Skip to 1min in, this is what would happen to dalifter


 hahahah fckin brilliant

@LeeDaLifter we need a big dog version of this pls on sat night


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Skip to 1min in, this is what would happen to dalifter


 Hahaha hahahahaha fridge fought back with classic take down move


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> hahahah fckin brilliant
> 
> @LeeDaLifter we need a big dog version of this pls on sat night


 I do that to fridges when I'm calm


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henda83 said:


> Haha true mate could perhaps tow it using a skateboard ?
> 
> Haha I'm not allowed in the local tip with me tipper van so stuck with it will drop it off Saturday if you want it mate as pricing job in pegswood


 Ain't you got no work for dalifter mate? You can see he's a bright hardworking lad, would be a credit to anyone's outfit surely.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Ain't you got no work for dalifter mate? You can see he's a bright hardworking lad, would be a credit to anyone's outfit surely.


 Haha to be fair he's probably at very least on par with the lad working with me currently who would have been f**ked off long time ago if he weren't a lifelong mate.

Would honestly give him a few shifts if he was up for it on bigger paving jobs got a few large ones later this year

edit - a lot of my work is for a rich Muslim fella so maybe having lee in tow isn't the best idea given some of his posts haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha I've already just been served some anti social protection s**t for my collection of building materials in my front garden as awesome as that would be I doubt it would go down well


 That's coz some mug grassed u up, if they seen da lifter bouncing outside council might back off


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha to be fair he's probably at very least on par with the lad working with me currently who would have been f**ked off long time ago if he weren't a lifelong mate.
> 
> Would honestly give him a few shifts if he was up for it on bigger paving jobs got a few large ones later this year
> 
> edit - a lot of my work is for a rich Muslim fella so maybe having lee in tow isn't the best idea given some of his posts haha


 Hahaha rich Muslim? .... Good call coz Im unpredictable around muzzies haha.

If you ever need hand n ur down my way I'll help out for nowt.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I trained foreman, you can see me in background.
> 
> I'm all raw power, iv smashed that bag off its chains**
> 
> ...


 Where's the vid of u fighting today @LeeDaLifter

wot happened, did U get chinned so can't post it up haha

@Haunted_Sausage

@Gary29

lee proving himself to be a proper bottler again, sj slacks be laughing his tits off at him!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Where's the vid of u fighting today @LeeDaLifter
> 
> wot happened, did U get chinned so can't post it up haha
> 
> ...


 I want to say Im surprised but I bet his sparing partner forced him to take a little siesta on the path, laid out next to the fridge freezer he couldn't gan raj on.... fu**ing pussy!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter where the fvck are you? Phaggot!!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I want to say Im surprised but I bet his sparing partner forced him to take a little siesta on the path, laid out next to the fridge freezer he couldn't gan raj on.... fu**ing pussy!!


 Lee does nowt but prove more and more every day that he's a proper lil phaggot


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter wot u doing noshing off s jay slacks or ya pal who KO u today?

i really thought when u came back 2 UKM that u has grown some testes and manned up

but u r the same pussyo bottle job as b4

phags don't change there spots eh

@leedophile


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Ain't you got no work for dalifter mate? You can see he's a bright hardworking lad, would be a credit to anyone's outfit surely.


 When you give @LeeDaLifter a job, you automatically get @trey1 at the same time. It's a 2 for the price of one. As if they're the same person.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> When you give @LeeDaLifter a job, you automatically get @trey1 at the same time. It's a 2 for the price of one. As if they're the same person.


 Had crossed my mind they only seem to pop up when the others about...


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> When you give @LeeDaLifter a job, you automatically get @trey1 at the same time. It's a 2 for the price of one. As if they're the same person.


 I just lurk on this forum until there is a suitable mong to troll m8


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I can confirm from their I.P locations they are not the same person.

However the way this thread is heading, it's not going to last much longer anyway.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> I can confirm from their I.P locations they are not the same person.


 LDL can go fast and far on his mams bike....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> LDL can go fast and far on his mams bike....


 Of course. It's a chopper from the 70's.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Just passed a bunch of school kids in hysterics at the bus stop, all I could make out through the laughter was something about leedalifta being a right mug.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatsLife said:


> Just passed a bunch of school kids in hysterics at the bus stop, all I could make out through the laughter was something about leedalifta being a right mug.


 Were they all sticking the boot in on a Hitachi microwave? Which dalifter couldn't even do, but a bunch of schoolkids would have no problem.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah mate, you must of seen em too eh? Proper stamping on it they were, shouting Lee's a little f*#king pussy, muggy, bottler.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Of course. It's a chopper from the 70's.


 Still waiting for the video of Lee smashing his chopper into slaps white goods


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Still waiting for the video of Lee smashing his chopper into slaps white goods


 Not gonna happen, Lee's arse has fallen out again.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Same old lee letting himself down again

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> Same old lee letting himself down again
> 
> @LeeDaLifter


 He doesn't get up outta bed until 2pm.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He doesn't get up outta bed until 2pm.


 I'm awake now  haha


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm awake now  haha


 I remember when I had a period being jobless, I'd get up about 1:30 pm, have some porridge and orange juice whole watching the tour defrance, then was out on my bike doing a 30 mile road thrash


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

GTT said:


> I remember when I had a period being jobless, I'd get up about 1:30 pm, have some porridge and orange juice whole watching the tour defrance, then was out on my bike doing a 30 mile road thrash


 My main job is tryin to calm myself down haha

I have a feeling I'm gan scare afew these UK-M peepz tomz, wish I had some shin pads, what happens to this fridge is gan shake UK-M to the core


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> My main job is tryin to calm myself down haha
> 
> I have a feeling I'm gan scare afew these UK-M peepz tomz, wish I had some shin pads, what happens to this fridge is gan shake UK-M to the core


 Gan on lee lad


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Gan on lee lad


 I'm setting bar here, setting it high.

I don't see any y'all smashing anything up, where your vids?

Mines gan be Scarey, someone might phone coppers.

"Pics of Mrs" @trey1 where's ur vid at?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm setting bar here, setting it high.
> 
> I don't see any y'all smashing anything up, where your vids?
> 
> ...


 Don't let us down m8

i don't need 2 post vids of gan raj, I just rock up in ya hood


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1









View attachment 169107


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> View attachment 169105
> 
> ...


 /10 would bang

them all


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> /10 would bang
> 
> them all


 Haha UK-M in 15 years haha not far wrong haha.

Hahaha


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm amazed nobody has said #whitegoodsmatter yet.

Or should that be #allgoodsmatter?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> /10 would bang
> 
> them all





DaveC said:


> I'm amazed nobody has said #whitegoodsmatter yet.
> 
> Or should that be #allgoodsmatter?


 I found SJ Slaxs

View attachment 169111


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I found SJ Slaxs
> 
> View attachment 169111


 Try the next washer along, that one's got hair


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Try the next washer along, that one's got hair


 Pahaha ha!!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Getting prepped for fridge, midnight workout. @Haunted_Sausage I ain't got much chest there

I'm summoning all ma mong power for dis one @trey1


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

View attachment 169141


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

GTT said:


> View attachment 169141


 That's what happens when you do tren


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

LeeDaLifter said:


> That's what happens when you do tren


 What, you get down with the syndrome


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> View attachment 169135
> 
> 
> Getting prepped for fridge, midnight workout. @Haunted_Sausage I ain't got much chest there
> ...


 I thought you weren't allowed to post on this thread?

That last pic is the exact face and stance you'll be taking when Sjacks is behind you,... forcefully entering you! It's gonna be like your 8th birthday party all over again 

also! All your pics and vids have been in the attic... tell us straight, "do you live In someone's attic and do they know your up there?"


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to post on this thread?
> 
> That last pic is the exact face and stance you'll be taking when Sjacks is behind you,... forcefully entering you! It's gonna be like your 8th birthday party all over again
> 
> also! All your pics and vids have been in the attic... tell us straight, "do you live In someone's attic and do they know your up there?"


 I reckon his boyfriend sj slacks sends him up there to make the videos and pics so we don't see it's the same house and recognise the kitchen or Xmas tree m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to post on this thread?
> 
> That last pic is the exact face and stance you'll be taking when Sjacks is behind you,... forcefully entering you! It's gonna be like your 8th birthday party all over again
> 
> also! All your pics and vids have been in the attic... tell us straight, "do you live In someone's attic and do they know your up there?"


 It was just a site glitch. I up in loft cz SJ Slacks is knocking about



trey1 said:


> I reckon his boyfriend sj slacks sends him up there to make the videos and pics so we don't see it's the same house and recognise the kitchen or Xmas tree m8


 SJ Slacks told me if I come out loft he will burn me.

I had to set 3 alarms to get up this early haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It was just a site glitch. I up in loft cz SJ Slacks is knocking about
> 
> SJ Slacks told me if I come out loft he will burn me.
> 
> I had to set 3 alarms to get up this early haha


 What time u getting the fridge m8?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> What time u getting the fridge m8?


 1pm ish

Got ma 11year old punchy gloves ready haha (old bike gloves)


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> 1pm ish
> 
> Got ma 11year old punchy gloves ready haha (old bike gloves)
> 
> View attachment 169149


 Mint

hoping to see some bare moves on that fridge

reckon sj slacks will be shitting self if you smash it to bits m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Mint
> 
> hoping to see some bare moves on that fridge
> 
> reckon sj slacks will be shitting self if you smash it to bits m8


 SJ Slaxs will be sorry he ever came on UK-M haha, he's defo watching us, I cn feel his pervy eyes.

I honestly think he's scared that's why he ain't on anymore, if must be hard onli being 3.5ft tall, drawfed by his mini 4ft xmass tree.

Everyone on here is be scared of what happens to that fridge. Its my style of training, hitting a bag ain't same I need see it hurting


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> SJ Slaxs will be sorry he ever came on UK-M haha, he's defo watching us, I cn feel his pervy eyes.
> 
> I honestly think he's scared that's why he ain't on anymore, if must be hard onli being 3.5ft tall, drawfed by his mini 4ft xmass tree.
> 
> Everyone on here is be scared of what happens to that fridge. Its my style of training, hitting a bag ain't same I need see it hurting


 Don't build us up for nothing lee! We're expecting some seriously good stuff


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Don't build us up for nothing lee! We're expecting some seriously good stuff


 Haha its early doors n I'm feeling da buzz


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> View attachment 169137


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lees fridge on truck ready to go, pegswood first then drop it off at lees

View attachment 169153


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Lees fridge on truck ready to go, pegswood first then drop it off at lees
> 
> View attachment 169153


 That fooker is in for a shock haha

Looks like standard LDL regulation fridge, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'm waiting to take it to untimely end haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Lush day for fridge bashing


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Leaving pegswood in 5 mins mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Leaving pegswood in 5 mins mate


 OK


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Henda83

@Haunted_Sausage






I dealt with fridge mma style


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Love this site


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Henda83
> 
> ...


 That was like watching Inspector Clouseau fighting Cato :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some decent moves there though


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Some decent moves there though


 It was hard finding the right moves to express myself at that moment but I think I managed to set a standard, good variation of kicking and striking


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It was hard finding the right moves to express myself at that moment but I think I managed to set a standard, good variation of kicking and striking


 My favourite part was when you fell over, got your foot stuck in a drawer and got sprayed in the face by the gas when you pulled the compressor out :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> My favourite part was when you fell over, got your foot stuck in a drawer and got sprayed in the face by the gas when you pulled the compressor out :lol:


 Haha it fought back but I had upper hand


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It was hard finding the right moves to express myself at that moment but I think I managed to set a standard, good variation of kicking and striking


 I especially enjoyed the sort of Matrix slow pacing towards the fridge at a point.

@Henda83 , did you stick around to watch this live ?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

anna1 said:


> I especially enjoyed the sort of Matrix slow pacing towards the fridge at a point.
> 
> @Henda83 , did you stick around to watch this live ?


 He bailed coz it would of scared him seeing me enter ma zone like that

N haha its the only move I learnt in karate, power at the end of those hands


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

anna1 said:


> I especially enjoyed the sort of Matrix slow pacing towards the fridge at a point.
> 
> @Henda83 , did you stick around to watch this live ?


 Haha as tempting as it was he took the fridge down a country lane that I couldn't drive my van down and would have had to walk, and at this point I still wasn't sure whether he was going to fight the fridge or have sex with it so I politely declined.

Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> Haha as tempting as it was he took the fridge down a country lane that I couldn't drive my van down and would have had to walk, and at this point I still wasn't sure whether he was going to fight the fridge or have sex with it so I politely declined.
> 
> Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


 Ahhh . It's ok .

Still you met The Legend


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Henda83 said:


> Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


 You'll probably get done for fly tipping mate :lol: it's worth it though once you watch the video in all its glory


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha as tempting as it was he took the fridge down a country lane that I couldn't drive my van down and would have had to walk, and at this point I still wasn't sure whether he was going to fight the fridge or have sex with it so I politely declined.
> 
> Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


 Hahaha, you should of came n held fridge back haha, I was gan do both but it weren't my type haha I like a fridge with a big freezer


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Ahhh . It's ok .
> 
> Still you met The Legend


 Haha would have hung around for 5 crack but he was genuinely excited to get to work on the fridge loaded it straight on his sack barrow and was away.

As great as lee is I feel shortchanged on the ukmuscle real life meets, Franderman meets you in sunny Greece I meet leedalifter in a farmers field haha


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Gary29 said:


> You'll probably get done for fly tipping mate :lol: it's worth it though once you watch the video in all its glory


 Haha the thought crossed my mind will probably say I sold it to lee via gumtree


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henda83 said:


> Haha as tempting as it was he took the fridge down a country lane that I couldn't drive my van down and would have had to walk, and at this point I still wasn't sure whether he was going to fight the fridge or have sex with it so I politely declined.
> 
> Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


 Surprised you didn't stick around, probably would of gained you a lot of respect with the locals and probably picked you up a shed load of work.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha the thought crossed my mind will probably say I sold it to lee via gumtree


 If its still there I'll rag it around abit more, dnt think I showed enough of ma moves on that vid


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Haha would have hung around for 5 crack but he was genuinely excited to get to work on the fridge loaded it straight on his sack barrow and was away.
> 
> As great as lee is I feel shortchanged on the ukmuscle real life meets, Franderman meets you in sunny Greece I meet leedalifter in a farmers field haha


 Thought u had to gan straightaway n haha well it was sunny though.

To be fair though, I had to show SJ Slaxs what's happens to people like him in my hood, that fridge is asking for another slap about.

Ur onli down road so if u come across more white-goods that need a slap we could double team it 

UK-M vs White-Goods

I was tempted to start benchin it but would of needed a spotter


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If its still there I'll rag it around abit more, dnt think I showed enough of ma moves on that vid


 I'd like to see a few max speed flying kicks.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> I'd like to see a few max speed flying kicks.


 I'm not good with my legs, although I have included afew kicks


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Haha as tempting as it was he took the fridge down a country lane that I couldn't drive my van down and would have had to walk, and at this point I still wasn't sure whether he was going to fight the fridge or have sex with it so I politely declined.
> 
> Cannit wait to watch video properly with sound on when get in house


 THANKYOU!! Thank you so much!

this is amazing!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If its still there I'll rag it around abit more, dnt think I showed enough of ma moves on that vid


 I have a feeling it will still be there, you need to get creative with ya bike now! Ride into the big white cnut!

Your a beast! You need to show sjacks, post it to the bell domestics Facebook page for him to see.

lee your certainly a man of your word! No one can deny that anymore, legend!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Love this site


 Don't get this on tmuscle!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

LeeDa****inLegend that was amazing

Please never leave this site or run out of credit again @LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

superpube said:


> LeeDa****inLegend that was amazing
> 
> Please never leave this site or run out of credit again @LeeDaLifter


 Haha I'll keep phone topped up. LeeDaFridgeKilla 4 lyf, Im ready for round 2 or maybe step game up with a dryier.

Divnt worry lads, not done with fridge, iv still got to release ma animal on it


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha I'll keep phone topped up. LeeDaFridgeKilla 4 lyf, Im ready for round 2 or maybe step game up with a dryier.
> 
> Divnt worry lads, not done with fridge, iv still got to release ma animal on it


 Lee this is your next challenge :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Lee this is your next challenge :lol:


 Haha no bother, I was smashing up washers when I was in nappies.

It will be the same outcome but with my fists


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Surprised you didn't stick around, probably would of gained you a lot of respect with the locals and probably picked you up a shed load of work.


 Haha I should have done I missed a trick there mate, next time I'll ask lee if I can drive him around town I'll be a real hit with local ladies if I'm seen with lee


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> THANKYOU!! Thank you so much!
> 
> this is amazing!!


 Haha I'm happy to have helped lee entertain us all, hope lee remembers me if his youtube gans viral and he makes millions haha


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

That fridge got knocked the f**k out


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Did this REALLY happen??!! :jaw:

Shocking although I must admit that I laughed when the fridge took @LeeDaLifter down within the first minute.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

[email protected]#cking legend!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Henda83 you Legend

@LeeDaLifter u won the Internet today m8

reckon u should go back and crash ya bike into it full tick tho

Send sj slacks the link lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did this REALLY happen??!! :jaw:
> 
> Shocking although I must admit that I laughed when the fridge took @LeeDaLifter down within the first minute.


 Haha happened instantly



trey1 said:


> @Henda83 you Legend
> 
> @LeeDaLifter u won the Internet today m8
> 
> ...


 Me n @Henda83 n @trey1 should all see who can smash up fridge the fastest.

I feel HENCH now!!!! Where's SJ Slaxs pussy ass at?

Hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

@Henda83

Round 2 tomz. :smoke:

Gan be :axe: overkill


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You need to show sjacks, post it to the bell domestics Facebook page for him to see.


 Is that his work? Bells Domestic in Leeds came up when I searched for it.

Please somebody do it. I will love you forever.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Is that his work? Bells Domestic in Leeds came up when I searched for it.
> 
> Please somebody do it. I will love you forever.


 Yep


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Fridge has nay chance


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yep


 Should I email the boss of that company both videos n say "SJ Slaxs sold me these dodgy goods" haha


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Haha cannit wait


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Is that his work? Bells Domestic in Leeds came up when I searched for it.
> 
> Please somebody do it. I will love you forever.


 @LeeDaLifter u got Facebook m8?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha happened instantly
> 
> Me n @Henda83 n @trey1 should all see who can smash up fridge the fastest.
> 
> ...


 Your video reminded me of this!






dont you have a bat or bar you can use on the fridge aswell?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u got Facebook m8?


 Pile of s**t, na no current FB.



Haunted_Sausage said:


> Your video reminded me of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll have a look, hope iv got iron bar to smash it up


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

Ur gan have to post it to his FB thing, I'm gan email boss of bellend domestics n send him vids


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter what next?

i reckon u have peaked here n its downhill from now

hope u got some new tricks up ya sleeve to strike fear into s j slaxcks


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

I'm cooking atm n after iv had food I'm gan bounce da fridge like a bouncy ball.

I asked my mate to come hold fridge n he said no  ffs

Dnt matter tho, iv got extra moves lined up


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter what next?
> 
> i reckon u have peaked here n its downhill from now
> 
> hope u got some new tricks up ya sleeve to strike fear into s j slaxcks


 I'm not worried. I Cnt peak.

Anyone donate old shed for good cause? I reckon a fridge inside a shed (metal or wood) would be show of true strength.

I reckon I could mong power a shed down.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

This website is weird as fvck. One person, delivers a fridge to another, for that person to beat it up, as requested by other people on the site. Website has took a weird turn lads. Wtf.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> This website is weird as fvck. One person, delivers a fridge to another, for that person to beat it up, as requested by other people on the site. Website has took a weird turn lads. Wtf.


 And people say the forum has gone down hill, well let them try saying that now!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter I think I've jist seen you in the gym!?

@trey1 check this guy!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter I think I've jist seen you in the gym!?
> 
> @trey1 check this guy!


 That's what I mean, people kept taking piss so never went back to that gym


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm not worried. I Cnt peak.
> 
> Anyone donate old shed for good cause? I reckon a fridge inside a shed (metal or wood) would be show of true strength.
> 
> I reckon I could mong power a shed down.


 How about a random shed

just find a garden go in and wreck shed?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter I think I've jist seen you in the gym!?
> 
> @trey1 check this guy!


 Lee that u bro?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> How about a random shed
> 
> just find a garden go in and wreck shed?


 That's breaking the law, UK-M has to stay legal


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

@Henda83

Oh f**k...... Mayday ...... Mayday.

I was just gan start on fridge n then realised something.......

I lost my fooooookin gloves!!!!!!

Can't start on nowt with out ma gloves, iv looked allllllll over. Ffs.

I had magic planned for that c*nt

Duno what to do bro????


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Kick sesh??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you've lost ya bottle again tbh


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sounds like you've lost ya bottle again tbh


 I'll still gan at it if u want but would be a lot better with gloves, I'll just kick it or something. I had magic planned but need gloves to preform da magic


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Crash ya bike into it pal

only way to show u ain't lost ya bollocks here

fridge probs laughing at u tbh


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Crash ya bike into it pal
> 
> only way to show u ain't lost ya bollocks here
> 
> fridge probs laughing at u tbh


 I agree, I was thinking he has lost his bollocks again too.

thinking back to the fridge, watching it fight back, trip him up, nearly blind him with gas AND trap his leg is shitting him up I reckon


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I agree, I was thinking he has lost his bollocks again too.
> 
> thinking back to the fridge, watching it fight back, trip him up, nearly blind him with gas AND trap his leg is shitting him up I reckon


 Yer true, it did try take me out n to be fair I was scared a tiny bit but I dug deep n the will of da lifter got me threw it.

Don't be sad tho, I'm desperate to gan at it again


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1

@Haunted_Sausage

@Henda83

I'm pretty sure there's a way I can live stream to YouTube. So y'all get it live n be able to give me suggestions balls deep in da action.

Iv lost ma gloves, iv looked every fu**ing where. Cnt be at fridge site coz I used them.

Honest iv lost them, feel like Steven Hawkins could do more damage to a fridge than me haha

Naaa but serrrriiiiooouuuuizzzzzzzzz buzz off that.

Wey how way man!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure some one here knows someone in or runs a scrapyard.

Y'all wanna see me ninja chop the sh*t out of a car?

Haha coz I'd love to f*cking see it hahahaha

I'll even chip in for petrol!! How about dat haha :smoke:

Help me make it happen


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 Find a car parked on double yellows then you can 'gan raj' on it, afterwards leave a note on the windscreen with "parking in this area enforced by LDL parking"

youll become a local hero, but like a traffic warden. Everyone loves those guys


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 cant help but think u lost ur bottle

u said u were gna smash f**k out of fridge, i reckon it was a draw m8, u landed some good shots and i liked the cartwheel kick but the fridge tied you up in a leg extension at one point, dropped u few times and stunned u with a few blows, gas aswell m8

if was scoring rounds id probs have u losing a close decision, if not 4 your punch output youd be a wide decision taking an L M8

u said going back for rematch, bottling

now u want a car? proper ducking tactics this lee

hope u can find a way to out do yourself. not leaving UKM upset about broken promises 

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> cant help but think u lost ur bottle
> 
> u said u were gna smash f**k out of fridge, i reckon it was a draw m8, u landed some good shots and i liked the cartwheel kick but the fridge tied you up in a leg extension at one point, dropped u few times and stunned u with a few blows, gas aswell m8
> 
> ...


 Hahaha who wants see me gan toe to toe with Russian army? Haha

Naa serrrrious.

Iv got crimes planned for that fridge mate haha If I still can't find my gloves today I'll just gan at it without them.

Ur gan like what I'm gan do to it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha who wants see me gan toe to toe with Russian army? Haha
> 
> Naa serrrrious.
> 
> ...


 Sure it looked like u was shagging it at one point m8

f**k gloves, gan down and give it some bareback leedakilla


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Sure it looked like u was shagging it at one point m8
> 
> f**k gloves, gan down and give it some bareback leedakilla


 Haha Yer I seen, mixed emotions, I hated it that much I fell in love haha.

I was trying slide it in bush but wnt move.

Haha I'll do it today, Im gan blast workout now n I'm busy till later, hope its still light.

I have a big light I cud use if its dark but duno if my s**t camera is any good at night.

Round 2 is gan be BEAST MODE :gun:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha Yer I seen, mixed emotions, I hated it that much I fell in love haha.
> 
> I was trying slide it in bush but wnt move.
> 
> ...


 dont let UKM down killa

u got a plain white t shirt? write a message to sj slacks on it when u go for rd 2 m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> dont let UKM down killa
> 
> u got a plain white t shirt? write a message to sj slacks on it when u go for rd 2 m8


 I'm not a 'collard shirt' type 

I'll write it on da fridge though, its massive white billboard.

Blasted my traps, 15x4 or 5. I went blind part way threw hahaha. Dnt have da time for more even though could of done loads more


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dnt have da time for more even though could of done loads more


 Busy life on ESA is it Lee? :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter is definately my favourite person on the entire internet. ever.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm not a 'collard shirt' type
> 
> I'll write it on da fridge though, its massive white billboard.
> 
> Blasted my traps, 15x4 or 5. I went blind part way threw hahaha. Dnt have da time for more even though could of done loads more


 u not got a t shirt u could write it on

dont make it 2 much like the authentic ones tho, dont want u gettin done for copyright


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Busy life on ESA is it Lee? :lol:


 Can be haha busy as f*ck doin nowt



trey1 said:


> u not got a t shirt u could write it on
> 
> dont make it 2 much like the authentic ones tho, dont want u gettin done for copyright


 Yer I might have one. I'd ruin my shirt but worth it.

I have actual got some naughty combos that I ain't shown u lot yet


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Can be haha busy as f*ck doin nowt
> 
> Yer I might have one. I'd ruin my shirt but worth it.
> 
> I have actual got some naughty combos that I ain't shown u lot yet


 get a fu**ing jog on then u lazy c**t


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> get a fu**ing jog on then u lazy c**t


 :smoke:

I'll sort it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm proper excited for round 2 now! As @trey1 said, round 1 was too close to call. The fridge probably works better now than it ever has done after @LeeDaLifter gave it a tune up

what is happening with getting creative with your bike aswell??


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm pepper excited for round 2 now! As @trey1 said, round 1 was too close to call. The fridge probably works better now than it ever has done after @LeeDaLifter gave it a tune up
> 
> what is happening with getting creative with your bike aswell??


 If lee doesn't smash something up by this Wednesday I'm going to start self harming and posting the pics in here. I suggest you and @trey1 do the same

#cuttingforlee


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> If lee doesn't smash something up by this Wednesday I'm GAN start self RAGIN and posting the pics in here. I suggest you and @trey1 do the same
> 
> #cuttingforlee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> If lee doesn't smash something up by this Wednesday I'm going to start self harming and posting the pics in here. I suggest you and @trey1 do the same
> 
> #cuttingforlee


 I'm gonna become best pals with sj slax and encourage him to make vids calling lee out

maybe make one gan raj on a job center sign or somethin

dont want to have to do this lee don't let us down lad


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> ...


 You shouldn't need gloves mate. Your hard as nails . Rocky never used them. Just wrap up. Gaaaan


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm late catching up on this thread, but I'm so fu**ing glad I did :lol:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sure you can out do this guy .


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I am sure you can out do this guy .


 @LeeDaLifter you need to do this! Film a 1RM style punch. Like give it 110% all focused into a single punch then we can compare knuckles and dents


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I am sure you can out do this guy .


 Fridge didn't even move tho haha, I made mine fly


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I'm gonna become best pals with sj slax and encourage him to make vids calling lee out
> 
> maybe make one gan raj on a job center sign or somethin
> 
> dont want to have to do this lee don't let us down lad


 Haha I got my gloves back, geettt the fooooook in, fridge has had it now hahaha


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Fridge didn't even move tho haha, I made mine fly


 Because he's is upright against a solid wall :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> You shouldn't need gloves mate. Your hard as nails . Rocky never used them. Just wrap up. Gaaaan





nWo said:


> I'm late catching up on this thread, but I'm so fu**ing glad I did :lol:


 I'll drop vid here aswell


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll drop vid here aswell


 lee i reckon u need to up it a notch m8

crash bike into it

or do you have access to a chainsaw?

or some petrol and matches?

@Haunted_Sausage @Gary29 thoughts?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> lee i reckon u need to up it a notch m8
> 
> crash bike into it
> 
> ...


 I'm still waiting on ur vids of u destroying anything


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trey1 said:


> lee i reckon u need to up it a notch m8
> 
> crash bike into it
> 
> ...


 Yawn....

Looks like it'd probably work fine if you plugged it back in again. Need to f**k up the main body of the fridge, barely a mark on it. Fire is the next step I think, or running over it with a car/van/woman's pushbike.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'm still waiting on ur vids of u destroying anything


 Dude, ignore the chainsaw suggestion.

I've got one, dam dangerous to fck around with especially on a fridge


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

GTT said:


> Dude, ignore the chainsaw suggestion.
> 
> I've got one, dam dangerous to fck around with especially on a fridge


 What's that? Nuke?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

GTT said:


> Dude, ignore the chainsaw suggestion.
> 
> I've got one, dam dangerous to fck around with especially on a fridge


 good call, dont want u getting hurt lee (anymore than fridge has already done to you)

light it up

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'll drop vid here aswell


 Essjay Slacks thanking his lucky stars he's not a fridge right now ^_^


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Flying kick at 5.50 hahahhaa amazing :thumb


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haha watched it in bits while resting between sets and made workout fly by, liked the flying kick and the almost incoherent rambling


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Watched the video but feel it would have made more sense if I could of got the subtitles to work.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Haha watched it in bits while resting between sets and made workout fly by, liked the flying kick and the almost incoherent rambling


 I think the incoherent, nonsensical slur really adds to the videos myself


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> good call, dont want u getting hurt lee (anymore than fridge has already done to you)
> 
> light it up
> 
> @LeeDaLifter


 Yep! Light it up!!


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think the incoherent, nonsensical slur really adds to the videos myself


 Same here mate they wouldn't be half as good without it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Same here mate they wouldn't be half as good without it


 How did it feel to meet the legend? Did you feel humbled in his presence?

haha genuinely thank you for dropping that fridge off. One of the funniest things I've ever seen, I'm stoned atm watching round 2 in tears!


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> How did it feel to meet the legend? Did you feel humbled in his presence?
> 
> haha genuinely thank you for dropping that fridge off. One of the funniest things I've ever seen, I'm stoned atm watching round 2 in tears!


 Haha was awestruck mate, on the way as I drove over the brow of the hill I seen in the distance the building he had told me to street view and could see a figure standing next to the red sack barrow that he put up a photo of and then seen a cloud of smoke likley from a joint and thought that's gotta be lee before was even close enough to see his face haha.

your welcome on the fridge mate I'm happy to have helped lee provide some entertainment for us all


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yep! Light it up!!


 @trey1, ... Iv got an idea  oooooooo

:smoke:

Naughty one oooooooo....



Henda83 said:


> Haha was awestruck mate, on the way as I drove over the brow of the hill I seen in the distance the building he had told me to street view and could see a figure standing next to the red sack barrow that he put up a photo of and then seen a cloud of smoke likley from a joint and thought that's gotta be lee before was even close enough to see his face haha.
> 
> your welcome on the fridge mate I'm happy to have helped lee provide some entertainment for us all


 Hahaha was f*ckin mint. Haha, get ur hands on dumped dryier so I can smash its c*nt clean in.



Henda83 said:


> Same here mate they wouldn't be half as good without it


 The ramblings n laughing motivate me when I'm gan toe to toe

Haha idea -----

Obviously we need set it on fire n obviously I'm gan need punch it.........

Why don't I just fight it while its on fire???

Haha now that's a fighting vid for Slaxs to s**t over haha

Hench @Henda83 cn take white-goods to local beach and I'll fight the flaming c*nt hahaha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha idea -----
> 
> Obviously we need set it on fire n obviously I'm gan need punch it.........
> 
> ...


 Take a bucket of water with you Lee, you WILL set yourself on fire somehow :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Henda83 said:


> Haha was awestruck mate, on the way as I drove over the brow of the hill I seen in the distance the building he had told me to street view and could see a figure standing next to the red sack barrow that he put up a photo of and then seen a cloud of smoke likley from a joint and thought that's gotta be lee before was even close enough to see his face haha.


 If Banksy was a poet.....

Such a beautiful image.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Take a bucket of water with you Lee, you WILL set yourself on fire somehow :lol:


 @LeeDaLifter

Stop drop and roll


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

sj slaxk would s**t his kegs


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> sj slaxk would s**t his kegs


 Haha that's how I envision it also!


----------

